# [SOLVED] Computer turns on and then right off



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

It makes a short beep but it turns on and then right off. It is a brand new computer custom built, i have checked the cables on the parts, what else can it be?
Specs
MSI H67MS-E43
Intel Core i5-2500
CORSAIR TX650
CORSAIR 4GB DDR3 1333
SAMSUNG 22X DVD Burner SATA Model SH-222BB/BEBE - OEM
EVGA 01G-P3-1460-KR GeForce GTX 560
Seagate Barracuda Green ST1500DL003
COOLER MASTER HAF 912


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Is the beep one single beep?

Or it more like: Beep beep beeeeep (Long Beep)?


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

A single short beep.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

As in "... then right off" do you mean you hit the power button and within 3 seconds it beeps and turns off?

Check all the cables coming from the PSU to each piece of hardware.


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Yes, within 3 seconds sounds right. I turns on, "beep," off. I have checked the cables a couple of times and i don't see anything that im missing or that i haven't checked.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Is Windows installed?

Have you tried to enter the BIOS?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Sounds like a short to the case. Did you bench test prior to installing the hardware in the case to insure all the hardware was good?
Did you use one standoff, no more - no less, for every Mobo mounting hole?


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Is Windows installed?
> 
> Have you tried to enter the BIOS?


No i was booting it up not even to install windows yet just checking making sure everything worked



Tyree said:


> Sounds like a short to the case. Did you bench test prior to installing the hardware in the case to insure all the hardware was good?
> Did you use one standoff, no more - no less, for every Mobo mounting hole?


Not sure what you mean by bench test? And as for standoffs do you mean the screws for the motherboard?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

This is what he means by bench testing:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Standoffs (brass pins) support the Mobo and keep it from shorting to the case. The Mobo retaining screws are threaded into the standofs.
A bench test is standard procedure for anyone who builds PC's professionally to insure all the components are working before installing them into the case to avoid problems.

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Ok, so i missed 1 of the screws for the motherboard do you that is it? i am doing it right now. As for the benchest, i will try this if nothing else that people suggest works, i posted on a few sites.

Also, i did post the specs in the original post.


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

I just did the screw and put it all back in and the same thing.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Sounds like a mis-wired front panel. Do either of the front LEDs come on (or flash) when you hit the power switch?

Disconnect the front panel switches and LEDs at the motherboard. Leave the case speaker connected. Using a fine tipped metal screwdriver (or similar), momentarily touch the Power_On pins together.
If no joy, do the benchtest.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Did you test on the bench?


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

I didn't try the bench test i had to go to bed because of work in the morning im home now. Just a question about the bench test, does it have to be done outside of the case? i don't really have room to do it.


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

So, i just was trying some things i also plugged in the system speaker which was not plugged in and there is no beep, the hard drive was what is making the beep.


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Ok, so i didnt completely do it i did it with the case memory cpu power supply and it still did the same thing, no beep the beep again was coming from the hard drive.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

The only way to be certain the Mobo is not shorted to the case is to remove the Mobo and test on the bench.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Hard Drives do not make any sort of beep. With the motherboard speaker plugged in take all the memory out and bootup. You should get a series of beeps with no memory. If no beeps are heard then confirm that the speaker works in another computer if you can and if it works then no beeps without memory installed would point to a failed motherboard.

EDIT: yes follow Tyree's advice and remove the motherboard first!


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

How do i turn it on when its out of the case?

The hard drive is beeping, if i plug it in and remove the speaker i hear the beep, if i plug in the speaker and remove the hard drive, no beep, then if i have both in i hear the beep.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*



Waterloo9 said:


> How do i turn it on when its out of the case?





Tyree said:


> Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Ok, i honesly don't feel safe doing that, don't know much about electricity but that doesn't sound safe.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

It's absolutely safe to do! You can also out the board right beside the case (don't let it touch the ase) and use the PWR switch plug from the case!


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

I Did that and same thing it was doing before.


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

As of right now it is booting up and staying, i put the memory stick in the last slot and it worked.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

So is everything working correctly with 0 problems?


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

As of now, getting windows.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Glad everything is working then.

Please mark this topic as [SOLVED] using the thread tools. If a problem comes back up about this then you can mark this as [UNSOLVED] to continue the topic.

Otherwise if a unrelated problem happens please make a new topic.


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Ok, so i now have what i need to install windows, i am going to install the windows 8 consumer preview until windows 8 is available then ill get that, but when i put the DVD i burned in it says my hard drive is unformatted but i don't see a way to format it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

8 is a "preview" and not a "full" OS. I would assume you need an OS on the Hdd before installing. Personally, I would invest in 7 as it's a proven usable OS.


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

You can do a clean install with it so i'm pretty sure you don't need to. As for buying windows 7 i like windows 7 but not worth it to buy it when windows 8 may be coming out at the end of this year and with xbox live and all the other things they are talking about i will buy it so i don't want to buy windows 7 and then windows 8 in the same year.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Your choice but don't expect much, if any, improvement with 8. 
So far it appears to be primarily a fluffed up 7.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Just to add my option in, I'll be upgrading one of my computers to a 2012 update. That includes everything but the Monitor and keyboard.

In that build I will buy Windows 7 and not 8. Windows 8 will be the Vista of 7. If you know what I mean.

Like Tyree said its up to you though.


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

even if its worse then windows 7 and this is true i will buy windows 8.

Windows 8: a closer look at Xbox Live, Music and Videos (pictures and video) | The Verge

Being able to play XBL for the price of windows is worth it.

But, all i need to do is figure out how to format my harddrive without windows installed, if i can't do it after that then i will have to figure something else out.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

That doesn't show anything about playing Xbox Games on your computer. TBO I don't think Microsoft would want people playing Xbox games on the computer. As that would take money away from buying a Xbox.

All that video is showing is how you can view friends, stream video/music, and read game details on your computer.


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Ok, regardless, i don't care about what windows 8 is going to do id rather wait and see but right now i need to be able to format a hard drive regardless the version of windows.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Here you go:


Insert the Windows 7 installation disc or USB flash drive, and then shut down your computer. 
Restart your computer.
Press any key when prompted, and then follow the instructions that appear.
On the Install Windows page, enter your language and other preferences, and then click Next. 
On the Please read the license terms page, if you accept the license terms, click I accept the license terms, and then click Next. 
On the Which type of installation do you want? page, click Custom. 
On the Where do you want to install Windows? page, click Drive options (advanced).
Click the partition that you want to change, click the formatting option you want to perform, and then follow the instructions.
When you've finished formatting, click Next. 
Follow the instructions to finish installing Windows 7, which include naming your computer and setting up an initial user account.
Note: This is for formating when installing Windows 7.


----------



## Whikton (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

EDIT: sorry am stupid and messed up  hope everything works


----------



## Waterloo9 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*

Well that wasn't a option the windows 8 CP doesn't have that right now but i got it installed. Thanks again for all of your guys help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Computer turns on and then right off*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Glad everything is working then.
> 
> Please mark this topic as [SOLVED] using the thread tools. If a problem comes back up about this then you can mark this as [UNSOLVED] to continue the topic.
> 
> Otherwise if a unrelated problem happens please make a new topic.


----------

